# Star Wars: Episode 8 - Regisseur verrät, wer "Die letzten Jedi" sind



## Luiso (8. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 8 - Regisseur verrät, wer "Die letzten Jedi" sind* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 8 - Regisseur verrät, wer "Die letzten Jedi" sind*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. September 2017)

> Dass bei der deutschen Version des Filmtitels ein grober Lokalisierungsfehler begangen wurde, ist unwahrscheinlich.



So unwahrscheinlich ist das gar nicht.
Wäre jedenfalls nicht das erste Mal.
Schon bei  Return of the Jedi handelte es sich je nach Sprachversion mal um Singular und mal um Plural.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (8. September 2017)

Tja, daß ist das Problem bei Sprache, denen genau dieser Bezug fehlt. Daher finde ich die deutsche Sprache in diesen Dingen ausgeprägter, weil man da genau unterscheiden kann zwischen eben JEDI und JEDIS, nicht wie im englische, wo JEDI für beides stehen kann.


----------



## Worrel (8. September 2017)

> Dass bei der deutschen Version des Filmtitels ein grober Lokalisierungsfehler begangen wurde, ist unwahrscheinlich.


So unwahrscheinlich wie das Chaos bei der "Pirates of the Carribean" Serie?
Wo Teil 1 _"Fluch der Karibik"_ heißt statt _"Piraten der Karibik: Fluch der Karibik"_ und der folgende Film dann _"Pirates of the Carribean: Fluch der Karibik 2"_, obwohl der titelgebende Fluch nur in Teil 1 vorkommt und der englische Titel von Teil 2 _"Piraten der Karibik: Des toten Manns Kiste" _lautet?

oder diverse andere Filmtitel, die nichts mehr mit dem Original zu tun haben? Wie zB
The return of the First Avenger / Captain America 2: The Winter Soldier
Du sollst mein Glücksstern sein / Singin’ in the Rain
Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod / Once Upon a Time in the West
Der unsichtbare Dritte / North by Northwest
Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug / Airplane!
Vergiss mein nicht! / Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Alien – Das unheimliche Wesen aus einer fremden Welt / Alien
Long Walk Home / Rabbit-Proof Fence
Hot Fuzz - Zwei abgewichste Profis / Hot Fuzz
Bube Dame König GrAs / Lock, Stock and two smoking Barrels
Die Ritter der Kokosnuß / Monty Python and the Holy Grail
...​


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. September 2017)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Tja, daß ist das Problem bei Sprache, denen genau dieser Bezug fehlt. Daher finde ich die deutsche Sprache in diesen Dingen ausgeprägter, weil man da genau unterscheiden kann zwischen eben JEDI und JEDIS, nicht wie im englische, wo JEDI für beides stehen kann.



Wie sich mir da immer die Zehennägel aufstellen. 
Der Plural ist auch im deutschen Jedi, nicht Jedis.
Allerdings kann man es in der deutschen Sprache durch die Artikel "der" und "die" unterscheiden.


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. September 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So unwahrscheinlich ist das gar nicht.
> Wäre jedenfalls nicht das erste Mal.


Dann hat man aber ganz schlecht mit all seinen Filialen kommuniziert, denn auch die Franzosen, Italiener, Portugiesen  und Spanier benutzen die Mehrzahl.


----------



## kidou1304 (9. September 2017)

AKTUELL ist er wol der letzte, aber da Ray jetzt bei ihm ist und ja schon in EP7 eine mehr als beeindruckende Begabung zeigte, wird sie vermutlich von ihm noch was lernen und letztlich auch zu einem Jedi werden? Somit hätten wir wieder 2 und der Plural ist berechtigt. Ist zumindest nahe liegend, auch wenn es in EP7 hies, das Luke sich selbst für das abdriften von Ben Solo zur dunklen Seite verantwortlich macht und nach bisherigen Infos deswegen fort ging und deswegen es schon recht unwahrscheinlich ist das er nochmal einen Schüler annimmt. Außer er macht ne Ausnahme weil Ray für ihn genau das ist was eh schon fast alle denken/wissen 

Letztlich...wir werden sehen, sprach der Blinde.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. September 2017)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> AKTUELL ist er wol der letzte, aber da Ray jetzt bei ihm ist und ja schon in EP7 eine mehr als beeindruckende Begabung zeigte, wird sie vermutlich von ihm noch was lernen und letztlich auch zu einem Jedi werden?



Es wird ja vermutet, dass Luke Rey eben nicht zu einem Jedi ausbildet.
Zumindest nicht nach der traditionellen Jedi-Lehre, weil er genau diese für zu anfällig gegenüber der dunklen Seite sieht.
"It's time for the Jedi to end."
Stattdessen wir Rey wohl die erste einer neue, mehr ausbalancierten Lehre.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. September 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> So unwahrscheinlich wie das Chaos bei der "Pirates of the Carribean" Serie?
> Wo Teil 1 _"Fluch der Karibik"_ heißt statt _"Piraten der Karibik: Fluch der Karibik"_ und der folgende Film dann _"Pirates of the Carribean: Fluch der Karibik 2"_, obwohl der titelgebende Fluch nur in Teil 1 vorkommt und der englische Titel von Teil 2 _"Piraten der Karibik: Des toten Manns Kiste" _lautet?



der Fluch kam im englischen Titel nie vor, auch nicht im 1. Teil  der hieß nämlich "Course of the Black Pearl" was sich auf Hector Barbossas (und später Jack Sparrows) Schiff bezieht, auf deutsch wäre das dann "Der Kurs der Schwarzen Perle", da das ein Eigenname ist, wäre schwarze auch groß.

aber die Reihe hat außer beim 3. und 4. Teil eh immer andere Titel je nach Region.
Salazars Rache heißt im US-Original auch nicht Salazars Revenge sondern sinngemäß "Tode Männer erzählen keine Geschichten"


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. September 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> der Fluch kam im englischen Titel nie vor, auch nicht im 1. Teil  der hieß nämlich "Course of the Black Pearl" was sich auf Barbossas (und später Jacks) Schiff bezieht



Curse (ohne o) ist doch aber Fluch


----------



## LOX-TT (9. September 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Curse (ohne o) ist doch aber Fluch



achso, ok dann mein Fehler. Dachte es wäre Kurs im Sinne von Route gewesen

dachte da wäre die Reise der Figuren zur Isla deMuerta (oder wie die Insel hieß wo der Schatz lag) gemeint


----------



## Worrel (9. September 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> der Fluch kam im englischen Titel nie vor, auch nicht im 1. Teil  der hieß nämlich "Course of the Black Pearl" was sich auf Hector Barbossas (und später Jack Sparrows) Schiff bezieht, auf deutsch wäre das dann "Der Kurs der Schwarzen Perle", da das ein Eigenname ist, wäre schwarze auch groß.


OK, aber da "Black Pearl" ein Eigenname ist, wird der nicht übersetzt und daher wäre ein korrekter deutscher Titel:
_"Piraten der Karibik: Der Fluch der Black Pearl"_


----------



## Wutruus (9. September 2017)

... Das Problem ist, dass ich der aktuellen Filmindustrie durchaus zutraue, den Titel fälschlicherweise so gewählt zu haben und trotz Aufklärung beizubehalten.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (10. September 2017)

Welch Überraschung...Luke ist ein Jedi, vielleicht sogar der letzte seiner Zunft.
Kaum ein Tag, aan dem es nicht eine neue "Enthüllung" zu Episode 8 gibt.
Super nervig...einfach den Film schauen, wenn er läuft. 
Fast schon so schlimm wie die tägliche Dosis GoT - News - Dauerschleife.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. September 2017)

wenn es dich nicht interessiert dann klick es nicht an. Andere, wie ich und sichere einige andere hier, freuen sich über die News bzw. finden sie interessant. Niemand ist gezwungen etwas anzuklicken bzw. zu lesen, wenn er es nicht will. Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (10. September 2017)

Stimmt, hast recht...trotzdem, es wird heute viel zu viel vor einem Filmstart schon verraten, geleaked, usw.
Man braucht doch Filme gar nicht mehr schauen, wenn man vorher schon das meiste drüber erfahren kann und ich meine damit in erster Linie handlungsrelevante Dinge. Naja, was solls...ich bin raus.


----------

